# SERM 9th Edition Appendix 2.A



## thedaywa1ker (Jan 23, 2018)

I understand how to use the table with the design moment factor to get values for the tension reinforcement index.  When I look at table 2.1 where we are given various factors and values for typical beam strengths, I am seeing that the values from the table don't match the given tension reinforcement index.

For example for the 3000psi row, Ku/f'c is 615/3000 = 0.205, which per appendix 2.A should give a tension reinforcement index of 0.1623.  Table 2.1 shows a reinforcement index of 0.271.  Am I misinterpreting something?  Am I not supposed to be able to match these values up?  

I'm sure I'm missing something obvious...


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Jan 24, 2018)

Note that the table 2.1 I'm referring to is here, on page 2-5:


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Jan 24, 2018)

Figured it out...I had the two values backwards in the table.  Nothing to see here...


----------



## James1066 (Nov 8, 2019)

Thank you for making this mistake, I made it as well but wasn't smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Nov 12, 2019)

Lol well as you can see in the timestamp, it took 2 days to figure it out, so I don't know about being smart. Glad I could help.


----------

